# Button ">Zurücksetzen" als Grafik+reset



## tanja (10. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe hier im Forum etwas nützliches für mich gefunden und gleich eingesetzt,
und zwar:
<a href="java script:document.forms[0].reset()"><img src="pic.gif" border="0"></a>

es funktioniert, der Text des Formulars wird gelöscht, nur es gibt doch ein kleines Problem dabei:

wie im Betreff angegeben, das Button ist eine Grafik, und nach Einfügen <a href.....>grafik</a> sieht man jetzt einen Rahmen.
Wie bekomme ich ihn weg?

Danke im voraus
Tanja


----------



## Lord-Lance (10. März 2004)

Nach dem einsetzen der Grafik musst du noch den Border="0" anhängen. 
Wie im Beispiel oben. Also Kopiere am besten die Obere Zeile und änder den Namen der Grafik ab, dann passts.


----------

